# Both eyes open



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Guys i need your help! When i shoot my hunting sights with both open i shoot great but when i shoot my scope with both eyes i cant see my magnification and it messes me up alittle bit however with my lens out its back to stacking them in there do you have any advice on how to pick up my magnification with both open


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

try a double vision blocker it works


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

*both eyes open*

i think scope should be shot with one eye closed when you shoot a rifle scope you have to close one eye. I too shoot my pins witrh both eyes open but close one eye when i shoot with a lens


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

rezz, you re a perfect candidate to try a Double vision blocker, you should shoot all scopes and lens with both eyes open if possible, it's more natural. Check one out.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

rezzen6.5killer said:


> i think scope should be shot with one eye closed when you shoot a rifle scope you have to close one eye. I too shoot my pins witrh both eyes open but close one eye when i shoot with a lens


seriously, try a double vision blocker. no need to close your eye.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the same problem now the next question is whats a double vision blocker?


----------



## leros (Mar 17, 2009)

DBLLNGR said:


> now the next question is whats a double vision blocker?


Copy and paste into your browser the website under TOPBOWARCHERY's username to find out.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

DBLLNGR said:


> I have the same problem now the next question is whats a double vision blocker?


Simple really:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=907364

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=898068


----------

